# 1966 GTO Wheel and Tire Sizes



## skatingfamily (Jul 3, 2017)

Can someone please tell me if I can put on a 15x7 Crager SS Wheel and tires? Concerned about fitting in wheel wells etc.... car currently has stock wheels and tires 14" 1966 GTO


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

The wheels will fit, what is the tire size?


----------



## jLo (Mar 28, 2021)

What it the correct rallye1 size and correct tire size for a 1966 GTO? Trying to stay all original.


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

jLo said:


> What it the correct rallye1 size and correct tire size for a 1966 GTO? Trying to stay all original.


14”x6” rim, tires can be whatever you decide from there.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Ames sells a rally 1 wheels, put a 15 x 8 with 5"bs on the rear and run a 255 / 60 or maybe a 275 / 60, put either 14" or 15" x 6 or 7 up front.


----------

